# Polk RC85i in wall speakers any good ?



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm planning on using two pairs of the Polk RC85i in wall speakers for surrounds in my theater room. the main speaker is a 8" driver with an aim able tweeter .They have been marked down to $ 149.00 a pair. I plan on building in wall boxes and lining them with insulation to help as well. I'm not concerned about them matching my other speakers which is Infinity Classia series mains , center , and sub. and my AV-RX is a Onkyo 807 I;m more interested in saving the money , as long as they deliver clean crisp sound (for movies) If you have tried these out , I would like to know what you think

Is there a better choice for $ 150 or so, per PAIR ?

P.S. I need to use in-walls for the space saving in the back of the room, i could buy the matching bookshelf (Classia) for $99 each. but that would take up 12" more of wall space


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Surrounds are not as critical for speaker matching. However, the better the match, the better the sound experience. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

i have not been able to find anywhere to demo them. Though I have demo'd the Polk Monitor series and i liked how they sounded just fine. But I have no experience with in-walls . 

Anyone else?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got Parasound in-walls in my front room for rear surround duty, honestly i'm not impressed with in-walls i did quite abit of structuring of the inside of the wall to help improve the sound (which it did help) your on the right path by doing back-boxes for them and being that they are for your rear surround setup i don't think you'll be dissapointed by them, now if they were for your front stage i would have a different opinion.:T


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I cant believe no one on this forum has these Polk speakers


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

If you want to make the drive down to Gainesville I know I place that has them installed and setup for demo.

They are decent speakers for sure and at that cost quite a steal, the back box will help tighten up the bass and also help with sound isolation.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Gainesville is a little far to drive , but thanks. I was able to recently listen to the Martain logan Helos 20 round in ceiling , and the Polk rc65I , The Logan sounded a little better I guess , but very close to me. What about Speakercraft? I read they have some models that the woofers and tweeters tilt


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Yamaha makes some pretty inexpensive surrounds for in wall, but on-wall is probably better. Check out the KEF stuff for ON-Wall surrounds. I use the 2001 series for my surrounds.


----------

